# Let's go fishing!!!



## Farmpond (Sep 8, 2016)

New to Texas! Looking for someone to show me the ropes of surf fishing. I live in Katy and am available almost any day of the week or weekend. I have only been to Texas coast (Sargent) once. I have all my own equipment and have read almost every post here. I have a 2WD truck and am tentative about driving on the beach since I don't have anyone to call if things go bad. I can buy all the bait and beverages in exchange for some tutoring in surf fishing. Look forward to hearing from all of you!!


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

i live in cypress so you are on the way to the beach... I will keep you in mind if my family does not want to go fishing ... i am new to the area just moved here from fort worth.


----------



## tmiser01 (Oct 5, 2016)

There are tons of places you could go. Probably the easiest is Surf-side. Drive strait down 288, merge onto 322 just south of Lake Jackson, hang a left on blue water highway, start in at beach access #1 (blue sign), Drive up the beach and make a friend. You'll find no shortage of fishermen there willing to give you some tips. Don't worry about your truck getting stuck. The sand is pretty hard and most people are nice enough to tow you out if you need. As I said most people are really friendly.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

tmiser01 said:


> There are tons of places you could go. Probably the easiest is Surf-side. Drive strait down 288, merge onto 322 just south of Lake Jackson, hang a left on blue water highway, start in at beach access #1 (blue sign), Drive up the beach and make a friend. You'll find no shortage of fishermen there willing to give you some tips. Don't worry about your truck getting stuck. The sand is pretty hard and most people are nice enough to tow you out if you need. As I said most people are really friendly.


Ditto, and welcome to Texas. I know ya got here as quick as you could...

I LOVE fishing the Texas Gulf Coast. (I live off Westheimer & Hwy. 6 area.) I, too, recommend Surfside - Blue Water Highway area. Surfside Jetty can really get it on this time of year, too, just be sure to cast far out and reel in quickly & with your rod tip UP.

I used to have a 4-wheeled air-inflated cart that I'd pull out onto the jetty. It carried 6 surf rods, two bait rods, shade rigging &/or umbrella, cooler, and anything/everything else I might have needed. There are metal plates sticking up out of the granite and concert where railing used to be. I took measurements of the two pre-cut holes in them and fashioned lengths of PVC to thin heavy wooden uprights. Once I got out there I screwed the uprights into place - excellent long rod holders. I've hooked large fish I could not turn and I used a minimum of 50 lb. test at the time. (I use 40 lb. now and like to yak larger baits offshore from the beach.) You never know what might grab the sharp end of your line....


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I live in Katy as well. I am off Mason Rd. I normally hit the beach and stay there from Friday night to Sunday morning. I'll be heading down in the next week or two. You are more than welcome to tag along. Is there a specific type of fish you are targeting? I typically go after oversized red and black drum and sharks. I am not a surf wade fisherman (I know what lurks in the shallows). haha.


----------



## Farmpond (Sep 8, 2016)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks guys! Lots of good info! I am planning on going Friday. Trying to decide between Surfside and Freeport! Does anyone know what the driving conditions of Freeport. I will be coming in on Bryan Beach road and driving west. Waltmeda, thanks for the invite! I am mostly interested in Big Reds. PM me when you know when and where and maybe I can make it down. My better half is outa town next week and I am doing the "Mr. Mom" thing next week for my 12YO daughter so I will have to see if it will work out. Thanks again


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Farmpond, Surfside IS Freeport & vice-versa. Freeport is an industrial community full of refineries & intermediates plants. (At one time in my life I've been in every refinery there.)

Surfside is where you'll head to go fishing, but you have to briefly drive thru Freeport to get to Surfside. When Hwy. 332 goes over the large intercoastal bridge you'll come to a street light; the Gulkf of Mexico is straight ahead of you. You go right at the light if you want to fish on or check out the Surfside Jetty; go left hint, hint) if you want to fish the beachfront. *Like they said in the old westerns "Go left, young man, go left!"*

Rip some lips and let us know how ya faired.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

PS: quickly rereading your post, it looks like you'll be heading south on Hwy. 36. Hwy 36 ends at a 'T' in the road. To fish Bryan Beach (or the mouth of the Brazos), both good options, go right at that light. 

To fish Surfside, take a left at the light and follow that road a while. You'll go over a bridge and then the road swings a little left, a stop sign, then continue ahead. When you see Buc-kee's on the right, STOP AND VISIT. (This is a must requirement IMO.) The road at the light there by Buc-kee's in Hwy 332. Go right onto Hwy. 332 and it'll lead you to the beach at Surfside. Carry on....


----------



## Farmpond (Sep 8, 2016)

Surf toddler thanks for the detailed info. Do you think I can drive all the way to the mouth of the Brazos in a 2wd? Bear in mind I have a lot of ground clearance. I just don't want to do anything stupid. I have done enough in my first 50 years to last the next 50


----------



## Farmpond (Sep 8, 2016)

My apologizes Surf Rodder. #$=/ auto correct got me. Pretty funny though:grin:


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Surf TODDLER?! Them's fightin' words boy...:rotfl:
Hope you catch em:texasflag


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

FarmPuddle, uh.... I mean Farmpond :doowapsta... brother, I haven't been to MOB since just after Hurricane Ike (aka 6 years). I drive a 1500 Dodge two-wheel drive and have never not been able to get there, but I haven't seen what's been happening dune-wise, etc. in a long time, so I'm the wrong one to ask about the MOB access. If it were hotter out I'd suggest elsewhere because dry sand in the heat can easily becomes like powdered sugar, and I have buried my truck twice down to my dual exhaust (both times doing San Luis Pass Galvez-side).

*A couple thoughts about getting to MOB:*
1) check the tide schedule (great link: http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/texassites.html ) If no full moonage, etc., then likely no extremes in tidal movement or tide heights. I have seen cars literally drive straight into the dunes at San Luis to escape incoming waters.
2) If the sand is suspect (meaning soft) it will be moreso at the beach entrance's at any beachfront location. If necessary, get out and walk the entry first. Always watch for beachfront parallel traffic before gunnin' it, especially at San Luis. Four-wheelers & God-knows-what may suddenly appear from your left or right as you have your sites set on the water.
3) If possible, drive near the shoreline (except in Sargent) where the sand is packed. Sargent is known for its clay embankments. I wouldn't get near the water when driving on the beach there. 
4) When MOB is ON, it can be almost elbow to elbow. No doubt reds can be and are caught there, but during the redfish run, you want to be near moving water that is coming from inland saltwater bodies, not the Brazos River. (I used to live right off the Brazos in Richmond years ago.)

I echo your sentiments about being stupid; been there, done that, got the wet & sweaty T-shirt. By the grace of God I am redeemed now, but stupid is still a part of that old nature I have to battle with.

Good luck!


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

Hello Farmpond,
I'm out of Katy as well (Gaston and Falcon Landing) and have a 2wd Chevy. I go to Sargent 95% of the times I go surf fishing. Driving on the beach can be a bit tricky, but I'm originally a farmboy from Alberta, so it's real similar to driving on wind packed snow when ice fishing....its all about keeping some amount of momentum (but not too much) and keeping away from that clay. And if all fails and you do get stuck, then a couple good slings and rigging, shovel, a good attitude and a few beers on ice for sharin for when you need a pull is the right answer!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Last time I was down there you could do it in 2wd no problem, and there were lots of vehicles there to prove it. That was a couple months ago though, so it could be very different now.

Like said above, keep momentum up, and avoid soft sand. Also, helpful to have a bucket, shovel, and tow strap on hand just in case.


----------



## Farmpond (Sep 8, 2016)

*Thanks everyone*

I am going down tomorrow to surfside. I won't be able to make the dawn patrol but just like Texas I'll get there as quick as I can. I really appreciate all the info. Blueironboy I am not too far from you on spring green between Cinco ranch and Falcon landing. I am a farm boy too but from Georgia so no snow wind blown or otherwise. Plenty of mud! I will let you fellows know how it comes out. Thanks again


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd be happy to show you. The most important thing is having the right equipment. After you have the right gear it's just a matter of understanding the habits of the fish. Surf fishing is the easiest kind of fishing there is, just toss a rod out, drink beer, and pick up the fish when the jump onto the beach. I'll be is Sargent this weekend if you want to stop by.


----------



## Farmpond (Sep 8, 2016)

*Thanks Sharkchum*

I really wish I could make it to Sargent this weekend. My wife had to make an unplanned trip to Baton Rouge to take care of some health problems with her mother. I will be Parenting all weekend. I was told it's not baby sitting when it's your child. I was down at Bryan beach for a little while today but no success. Learned a few things though. I had to cut it short due to the above. I really hope I can catch up with you another time. I have read all your post and really appreciate all the info you have shared with this board. Good luck this weekend post some pics


----------

